# Garden Furniture Varnish



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Can anyone recommend varnishing wooden garden furniture as opposed to oiling it or sealing it in any other way ? It's hard wood prob teak I think ....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Make sure you get an exterior varnish and not an indoor varnish. The outdoor varnishes that work better are the darker ones. I dont know why but the lighter ones seem to need reapplying every year. And suggest practicing on another item a bit as they are not the easiest to master. If you are referring to staining with oil based, (or even water based) they would probly not tend to do well in this environment. There is a gel one that is a bit better but still I wouldnt use it out in texas unless it was going in an enclosed patio that wouldnt deal with the exterior elements much. I had a front porch table and chairs that I stained to match my front mahogany door that I stained a few months earlier. I thought I was so smart. And then I had to redo them every year...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm planning on refurbishing a wooden bench that was sitting out back when I moved into the place I'm in now. I'm planning on using wood stain then sealing it with polyurethane. No idea if that's a good idea or not, just went to Ace Hardware and picked up some stuff that looked like it would do the job so I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Gavtek
Thanks for the reply and wondering how you got on ? Im about to embark on the staining/varnishing ... will let you know too.
Martin


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I've had the paint and stuff for almost 2 months and still haven't got round to doing anything with it. I'll be amazed if it gets done anytime soon.


----------

